# best artificial for kings?



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I've seen guys on the pier throwing what looks like a X-rap, but not sure what kind it is. Any other suggestion?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

In my opinion, the 5" Yo-Zuri floating mag minnow in the gold/black color is the best lure ever for pier fishing. 

I bet I've donated 20 of them to kings and tarpon over the years. The weighted magnet system in them make them perfect for pier fishing. During the cast, all the weight moves toward the tail, making them cast straight like a dart, much further than you can throw a live bait, especially in a strong wind. During the retrieve, the weight moves forward, since it is a floating lure, it gives it just enough to dig in and stay below the surface, even though you're 30 feet off the water.
http://yo-zuri.com/lure/mag-minnow/


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the tip. Do I need to use wire when I use the artificial on kings?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

goheel said:


> thanks for the tip. Do I need to use wire when I use the artificial on kings?


I would, for sure. 60lb sevenstrand in my opinion is great. It's a bit bigger than most use, but you don't have to worry about them being leader shy, and anything smaller will eventually break due to abrasion and whatnot from the amount of casts you'll make, no point in slinging off a $20 lure.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

John B set the hook, 

Can't recommend anything else unless you want to throw some heavy soft swimbaits, but it's 1 per fish.


----------



## Delta dooler1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Rapala CD14 in "green mackerel" gets my vote


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

You might also try a Hopkins spoon. You can throw it a mile. Spoons work well for kings, but I fish from a boat.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had success with diamond jigs in various colors, but my favorite is a holographic silver finish. You can work the entire water column with them, and can reach fish out of range with bait and conventional lures.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

this may be a stupid question but i saw a live target spanish mackerel has anyone used them from piers?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Caleb 850 said:


> this may be a stupid question but i saw a live target spanish mackerel has anyone used them from piers?


I have one but yet to use it


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem is casting a Spanish mackerel... if you can get one small enough (15" or smaller) yes, they absolutely will eat them.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

John B. said:


> The problem is casting a Spanish mackerel... if you can get one small enough (15" or smaller) yes, they absolutely will eat them.


No its an artificial that looks like a spanish


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Like this









If their saltwater lures are anything like the freshwater versions, they are all looks and no bites 

They look incredible, but their action is horrendous IMO, I could get 2 Rapala's for the same price and they have been catching fish longer than I have been alive


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've never tried it so idk what it looks like in the water


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

I've also seen a guy cast a cobia jig into a bait ball and came up with 4-5 spanish following and he hooked a really nice king.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

I just throw a silver or gold dollar and they attack like crazy!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

John B. said:


> The problem is casting a Spanish mackerel... if you can get one small enough (15" or smaller) yes, they absolutely will eat them.


 Smaller than 15" can get yourself a ticket!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BullyARed said:


> Smaller than 15" can get yourself a ticket!


Smaller than 12"....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

John B. said:


> Smaller than 12"....


 You are may be right. I was told 15" limit. But gamefish can't be used for bait?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Spanish isnt a game fish.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> Spanish isnt a game fish.


 Then should it have no length/size/daily bag limit? Sorry I am from Texas. The regulation could be diff. in FLA. Just want to make sure since I plan to head over there soon.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I fished the piers from Pensacola to Panama City for many years and the two best artificials that I've seen for kings were either a large chrome spoon or a red & white Rapala magnum floater/diver series.
The spoon needs to be about 6" heavy casting type. Make a long cast and let flutter to bottom. Reel as fast as you can until about 1/2 way back, open your bail and let free fall to bottom and then reel rest of way in. Many times they will hit on the fall.

The Rapala needs to be worked back fast with a stop and go retrieve. Point you rod towards the water while retrieving. 

I learned both techniques from a couple of "old timers" that never used bait - just artificials and they went home with fish all the time.


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

I like the mag minnow


----------

